
How Google is priming its Next Billion ambition in India - ston3r
https://factordaily.com/google-next-billion-india/
======
thisisit
Sometimes I wish people wrote concise stories. This one goes on forever. It is
not a book that we need to learn everything from the beginning. Interesting is
this comes 2 days after Google India has lost a huge tax case:
[https://www.medianama.com/2017/10/223-itat-google-india-
tax-...](https://www.medianama.com/2017/10/223-itat-google-india-tax-evasion/)

~~~
sabujp
more countries need to do this, just because you have no local physical
presence doesn't mean you get to avoid paying taxes

~~~
QAPereo
The tech sector essentially exists the way it does today by dint of the slow
pace of the law vs. technology. In short, this is a new robber-baron period,
and it will probably end just as messily for everyone involved.

But hey, who cares when people think they're magically smart enough to avoid
the consequences of their actions...

------
riantogo
With 65% of the population under the age of 35[1], India will be a tremendous
market over the next 20 yrs. That is the reason why you see Google, Facebook,
Amazon all playing a role there, which will only accelerate.

But to activate this market India needs to get its act together on
sociopolitical front. And I’m barely optimistic about that.

[1][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_India](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_India)

~~~
nischalsamji
Can you elaborate on the socio-political front? I am trying to understand how
politics and social dynamics prevent the penetration of technology.

~~~
riantogo
Sure. Zukerberg is right now in China, not for tech rollout but to navigate
the politics. 42 countries currently block parts of open internet and the
trend is growing. In India the people successfully defended net neutrality by
pushing back on facebook’s free offering. So on…

------
bauerd
OT: Can someone explain why 3 votes made this the 3rd post on the frontpage?

~~~
TekMol
What's even stranger is that your post is always auto-closed. No matter if I
open it, log in, log out .. whatever. Whenever I reload this page, your post
is auto-closed.

~~~
dang
I default-collapsed it because it's so offtopic. I guess that has a catnip
effect when a thread is at #1. But consider how irrelevant all these comments
are.

------
xj9
let's hope china (or somebody else) crushes their dreams. seeing the same big
four dominate everything over and over and over is getting tiresome.

can GOOG/FB/AMZN die already?

~~~
cscurmudgeon
That is a very strange sentiment. I would prefer them being overtaken by a
better (US/India or any moderately free country) company. I would prefer they
not be crushed by an oppressive regime.

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
I disagree. Power consolidation into a handful of multinational corporations
has the potential to destabilize the globe more than a single oppressive
regime. If dozens or hundreds of countries require these companies to
function, that takes power from the country's citizens(if it's a democracy) to
the hands of the powerful within those multinational corporations.

~~~
cscurmudgeon
"potential to destabilize"

Potential evil vs actual oppression today?

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
Potential _global_ evil vs actual country-wide oppression. The strength of a
corporation capable of population-wide cultural and psychological manipulation
shouldn't be taken lightly.

~~~
cscurmudgeon
You think China is not on its path to global evil? E.g. Silk Road, Taiwan,
9-Dash line, String of Pearls strategy etc.

~~~
TheAdamAndChe
No. What in my comment made you think I think that?

